# εγέρθητω



## anastasia0000

Hello,

I have seen the word, "εγέρθητω," recently in the news, in titles such as, "Το «εγέρηθτω» της χρυσής αυγής."

If anyone could explain this word, I would really appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## apmoy70

anastasia0000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have seen the word, "εγέρθητω," recently in the news, in titles such as, "Το «εγέρηθτω» της χρυσής αυγής."
> 
> If anyone could explain this word, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks


Hi anastasia,

It's «ἐγέρθητι» (and not «ἐγέρθητω» the bold guy said it wrong) and it's the pl. 2nd person aorist imperative of the verb «ἐγείρομαι»--> _to rise, stand up_; he tried to say "all rise" in Ancient Greek (and ridiculed himself)


----------



## sotos

No, εγέρθητι is the sing. 2nd person (Luke, 7, 14). Εγερθήτω is the sing. 3rd p.  I would bet that half of the Greeks with average educatin would say it wrong.


----------



## ireney

Hi!

Well let's see. There's an ancient Greek verb, "ἐγείρω", that means to rouse, awake, stir. The verb has survived into Modern Greek through katharevousa 
a) in certain more formal/highbrow expressions with the meaning of "raising up an X", such as "εγείρω απαιτήσεις" (make/come up with demands) 
b) in legalese http://www.wordreference.com/gren/εγείρω αγωγή
c) in the imperative of the passive voice of the Aorist as an army command; This last case is what we're talking about. It's meaning is simply "stand up", "rise".
The army command is either in the second person singular, "_εγέρθητι" _or the second person plural "_εγέρθητε" _. There _is_ a form "εγερθήτω" (note the accent is in the second to last syllable  ) but that's for the third person singular and obviously _not _an army command.


----------



## Andrious

Well, ireney, maybe the bald guy was trying to be polite...
Soto, i would make a mistake as well. That's why it's good to prefer using modern greek instead of ancient.
Actually the guy said "εγέρθετω" (2 mistakes in on word). Anastasia, there are quite a lot funny relevant videos on youtube, if you wanna laugh.


----------



## Acestor

Hi.

The verb is in the mediopassive: *εγείρομαι*. In Ancient Greek the imperative of the aorist is:
(second person singular) εγέρθητι (ἐγέρθητι), i.e. Get up, you
(third person singular) εγερθήτω (ἐγερθήτω), i.e. He should get up
(second person plural) εγέρθητε (ἐγέρθητε), i.e. Get up, the lot of you
(third person plural) εγερθήτωσαν (ἐγερθήτωσαν), i.e. They should all get up 

You might use *εγέρθητι* jocularly in modern Greek, but the second person plural would be pretty regular: *εγερθείτε*. This is what should be used in the army when addressing more than one person if correct Greek were a priority and if the verb *εγείρομαι* were your linguistic preference.


----------



## Tassos

For your information, today the term _εγέρθητι _is never used outside the army (at least in a serious manner ). And even IN the army - or at least in the navy that I happen to know very well, it is used only when people are gathered in a room and someone with a _really_ high rank, or the unit commander enters the same room.


----------



## Αλέξανδρος

Andrious said:


> Well, ireney, maybe the bald guy was trying to be polite...
> Soto, i would make a mistake as well. That's why it's good to prefer using modern greek instead of ancient.
> Actually the guy said "εγέρθετω" (2 mistakes in on word). Anastasia, there are quite a lot funny relevant videos on youtube, if you wanna laugh.



The big boy said in fact "*εγέρθουτου*!", which is not even close to anything correct 

Acestor's analysis above is completely right. One more form exists for the 3rd plural imperative, εγερθήτων (they should get up).


----------

